# Kennel cough!!



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

My poor Mason has kennel cough AGAIN. Every time he hacks it breaks my heart more and more because I know he's uncomfortable. He goes to daycare almost every day because I don't want him to be alone all day in the house by himself(he's never stayed by himself) and I want him to be socialable but I am seriously thinking about getting him use to staying by himself. I don't want my tinky sick. Any suggestions?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Does he get bordetella vaccine? Might not protect him from all of the strains out there. But might help. 
but I'd definantly work on him being alone. It's a long lifetime and there will be times he has to stay home alone. Mine had KC once, it was awful. Get well soon baby!!


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Does he get bordetella vaccine? Might not protect him from all of the strains out there. But might help.
> but I'd definantly work on him being alone. It's a long lifetime and there will be times he has to stay home alone.


Yes he's fully vaccinated. And all the other dogs are suppose to be as well at the daycare but you never know. I will just have to work on leaving my baby alone especially if it helps with is health.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Is he on medicine for KC.?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definitely work on Mason staying home alone. I know how you feel about leaving them home alone but they mostly sleep anyway. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Is he on medicine for KC.?



Yes we just left the doctor. He started coughing around 6 this morning and I had a feeling it was kennel cough due to our previous experience. He just ate his food with his antibiotic pill. His cough medicine is up next.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel for him. My Izzy got it from daycare once too. She only goes on Wednesdays, she is there right now. Just like your skin babies, if they are at daycare they can get it all.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I feel for him. My Izzy got it from daycare once too. She only goes on Wednesdays, she is there right now. Just like your skin babies, if they are at daycare they can get it all.


Does she stay at home alone the rest of the days?


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the support. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

There is no way mason won't need to be home in his life. Plus it will build his self esteem. My Penny was never alone coming from a breeders home at 6 months so I had to get through this fear with her too when Sammie and I left. It's hard I know but hopefully he will adapt quickly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you find a pet sitter to come to your house during the day? That might be a better alternative.

That's why I don't do bordatella. It doesn't cover all strains of kennel cough so it's not worth the risk.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Start with little trips to the store and build him up. He might surprise you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Can you find a pet sitter to come to your house during the day? That might be a better alternative.
> 
> That's why I don't do bordatella. It doesn't cover all strains of kennel cough so it's not worth the risk.


I feel same, but facilities won't take the dog without one.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

I don't know why I'm so scared. I think it's because I don't want him to think I'm not coming back...or what if he gets sick or something.....I need more training than he does. *sigh*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Mason Mom said:


> Does she stay at home alone the rest of the days?


Yes she does. She is kenneled trained. I just bring her once a week to make sure she is socialized with dogs and also with humans, because several people handle her while she is there. I am on the VIP program. I pay 25 a week and she goes to daycare from 7:30am to 12 noon, then all the dogs are in "quiet time" until 1:30, but Izzy waits and gets groomed (a bath and brush out) every week, but every 6 weeks she also gets a hair trim, nails, anal glands, ears plucked etc, and it is still only 25 that week too.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Can you find a pet sitter to come to your house during the day? That might be a better alternative.
> 
> That's why I don't do bordatella. It doesn't cover all strains of kennel cough so it's not worth the risk.


I thought about a private sitter but it's more expensive. Daycares won't allow them without the shot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe it would help you to read on the breed some. I did and found out how tough these little guys are.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Maybe it would help you to read on the breed some. I did and found out how tough these little guys are.


I have countless books and mags on Maltese. My baby is tough, I just spoil him and think he can't do certain things....It's more of me then him. I'm working on it.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Yes she does. She is kenneled trained. I just bring her once a week to make sure she is socialized with dogs and also with humans, because several people handle her while she is there. I am on the VIP program. I pay 25 a week and she goes to daycare from 7:30am to 12 noon, then all the dogs are in "quiet time" until 1:30, but Izzy waits and gets groomed (a bath and brush out) every week, but every 6 weeks she also gets a hair trim, nails, anal glands, ears plucked etc, and it is still only 25 that week too.


Oh how I wish Mason loved her kennel. He acts as if I threw a lighted match in the crate with him. He goes bananas so I just take him out.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I feel same, but facilities won't take the dog without one.


I had a fluff die three years ago from the bordetella vaccine, so I refuse to give it to any of mine now. Cisco had bordetella three times while he was vaccinated for it, and has never had it again since NOT doing the vaccine. Every single facility that I have asked to waive the bordetella requirement has done it with no hassle. I just explain that I would rather treat the bordetella than take a risk with the vaccine. My girls have been in daycare, the groomers, training classes, etc, etc. and have never gotten sick and have _never _been vaccinated for bordetella. 

Good luck. There is cough medicine that does a great job of stopping that horrible hacking.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe poor Mason! That's too bad he keeps getting it from daycare. Maybe start with cutting down his time at daycare. And maybe once you starting cutting back on sending him, he won't get sick anymore and he can still go just not full time. Hope your little guy feels better soon!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope Hes Better Soon. I Understand what You Are Saying I Do. But Malts Have stayed home Alone for Years. You can Do It. Iam As Bad About that as You.*
*I just Don't Do Any Daycares. I Have No Need to**
*But Mason WIll Adjust Iam Sure.*
*Lots Of Luck. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-After my two got KC from a vet visit, I said no more shots too. Death must be very rare, so many give them. My groomer is fine with none too. Even little mason here got it anyway.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would look into a dog walking service that will have someone come into your home to be with your baby for a couple of hours!!!!!! I know how you feel, but I am lucky that I have my mom to babysit my three little ones


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mason Mom said:


> I have countless books and mags on Maltese. My baby is tough, I just spoil him and think he can't do certain things....It's more of me then him. I'm working on it.


Guess we gotta work on Mommy. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let the daycare place know that Mason got kennel cough and others should be on the lookout! Tyler often stays home for hours. It's no big deal and he's very well adjusted to it. :chili:


----------

